# Cant add gmail contacts in messenger.



## haderach (Dec 29, 2009)

Like the title says, I cannot add gmail contacts in Messenger for Mac. Ive also tried aMSN, Adium, Mercury Messenger, and they all say that the email address does not exist. It works fine when I add the same contact on a PC. Ive tried on OS X 10.4.11, and 10.6.2, using the newest versions of the listed messenger apps. Any ideas?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi haderach - welcome to TSG.

Not sure if it'll help, but take a look at this.


----------

